# ProRoc VS Synko



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

Both have strengths and weaknesses. ProRoc rep wanted me to try "new formula" before we order our next load of mud. Its been years since I've used anything but Synko. I like the color of Synko better because it is easier to see if you have tapes or beads shining through. Any thoughts?

Funny thing is the proroc rep sent me outdated material. Over a year old. Could barely mix it. Needless to say I told him to send some fresh stuff.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure, but i think Synko brand is only available in Canada.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

^No, it's not. ProRoc and Hamilton are also available here.

I use ProRoc whenever I can because it slays Synko for the most part. I've mentioned this before on here:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/light-weight-mud-219/ about half way down.

The only comparable mud to ProRoc that Synko makes is their Classic Finish. But like all Synko mud I've used, moisture gets drawn out so fast you feel the need to mix it down again before the bucket is empty. You don't get many pulls with Synko on your top or polish coat because, again, moisture gets drawn out from it when you put it on dusty walls. ProRoc stands up better to that.

I don't care so much for ProRoc's all purpose blue mud, but if you want to fiddle with using 3 different boxes of mud, the AP is pretty good for taping angles.

I admit, though, ProRoc filler can be a bit trickier to use because it sets harder, is translucent compared to Synko and will blow out if you don't sand off fat ridges, but I think the end result is superior.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

PrairrieDogExpress said:


> . I like the color of Synko better because it is easier to see if you have tapes or beads shining through. Any thoughts?


 

I never thought so. Synko is more opaque to me.


----------



## Rantaper13 (Sep 24, 2009)

Theres no mud like ProRoc!!! Amazing if you use the boxes and if you're a hand taper>


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

As far as setting compounds are concerned Profin maintains the same consistency up until it's set time at which point it goes off within 10 minutes, while Synko gradually stiffens up over it's set time translating to only a short window of decent workability. Avoid Synko setting compounds at all costs!!

D'S


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I wish i even had an option, synko tape (yellow box) & classic finish (red box) is all i have available to me. i haven't used anything else in years so i don't even know what i'm missing out on. the red box seems pretty good, or i've just become so used to it that i think it's good. alot of it comes down to sandability, some muds don't sand as well/easy as others. anyone have any insight on the sandability of the two?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

McDusty said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but i think Synko brand is only available in Canada.


 Sorry, I completely mis-read that at first. Synko is the Canadian 
CGC as far as mud goes. I tried matching up some of the CGC mud ingredients to Synko as far as the data-sheets go, but I can't remember if there were even close matches.

The red classic finish sets up about as hard and sands similar to ProRoc, but I noticed ProRoc isn't quite as hard as it used to be. I'm not saying you're missing anything, because the red is still a decent mud, and doesn't pinhole much at all.

Home Hardware carries ProRoc. The stuff may be stocked there. There's a store in Trail. Better than a drive to Castlegar.


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

as far as the taping compound goes I find that the Proroc has more adhesive and shrinks more than the Synko. I'm sanding Monday so we'll see how they compare that way.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

do you guys notice a difference with pin-hole issues between Synko and ProRoc setting compounds? I find the Synko ProSet 90 is bad for pin-holes on the second coat. Never tried doing a setting compound job (patch work, etc) with Proroc's stuff. Actually, I find the Synko Proset 90 pinholes so bad, the time I waste fixing holes is as much as if I just made the extra trips and used proper taping and topping mud.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i really liked the proroc 90 setting type. it actually set and dried fast enough to put another coat on. the synko 90 sucks IMO. you may as well just be using a premix that kicks off on you. it doesn't dry any faster than premix and takes a long time to set. you can't do a tight skim on it in the same day because it just doesn't get hard enough. i find the synko30 pretty good for same day patching. i just did a 2 foot by 2 foot patch in my house with it yesterday. 30 min or so for first coat, then i mixed the next batch in a dirty bucket to make it kick even faster ,put a fan on it and skimmed it tight with a premix 20 minutes later. put the fan back on and got three coats of paint on it that evening. so painless. also if you are doing a heavy first coat on a quick job you can lay the synko30 down real fast and rough if you don't have time to make it perfect before it kicks off. then wait a couple minutes until it starts to set and you have a window to polish down all the sloppy ridges when it is semi-hard. it is not at all how i normally finish but it is pretty cool for those little jobs you just want to fly through.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm liking the synko classic all purpose and classic finish right now. they feel slicker than the lite muds. all in all though i have not noticed enough difference in any of them to have any special favourite. i am still kind of a newbie though and all my jobs are by hand. maybe some day i'll get to learn the machines. someday......:whistling2:


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

I prefer synco, Joint for taping and finish for the rest. Synco does set up faster but I've always used that to my advantage running boxes then loading beads and butts hrs after. I've tried with prorok and it tears unless it is dry. My sander also says prorok burns he's eyes. One thing I do to make things easier is brush my walls after rough sand getting that layer of dust off making polish way easier, for the time it takes you make it up by not having to mix down your mud. One thing I have found is the mix has changed and I find synko classic finish and AP useless to me esp running boxes. One pass and fish eyes second pass better sometime 3rd pass and it's finally smooth. to me that is unacceptable, I found the finish still works fine and if you talk to the supplier mine tell me synco finish now out sells classic.


----------

